# NTFS performance?



## hafees (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi !
i m using windowsXP Proff. Do u think NTFS partition is having a clear advantage than FAT32. (Not in terms of security). which is the efficient one? (again not in terms of security).


----------



## FunkyB (Jul 10, 2004)

havnt noticed much difference in terms of performance between the two...


----------



## ice (Jul 10, 2004)

NTFS, Im not really a security freak, but After i switched to NTFS i realsied my games work wee bit smoother and file searching is faster.

Btw i formatted it to NTFS , didnt convert it.


----------



## akshayc (Jul 10, 2004)

NTFS with indexing is abt 12-20% faster in most cases. most noticable when you have upwards of 20000 files per partition yes 20000 not 2000.


----------



## JAK (Jul 10, 2004)

Ok Fat32 file system has a few limitations like 
1: Maximum file size is limited to 4GB(if u are not into video editiing or some programs that require huge file sizes) 
2:Absolutely no inbuilt security(can use 3rd party programs) 
3: No logon security( Can use 3rd party..Steganos) 
4:Tend to get fragmented easily 
5:You get a Scandisk prompt every time u shutdown directly 
6:Cannot get a efficient sector size. 
7: Prone to Dos viruses..(HardriveKillerpro can earase ur HDD in 3 secs)

Pros of NTFS 
1: Can set file folder permissions 
2: Can limit other user acces to ur files 
3: it doesn't get fragmented as often like fat32 

Cons of NTFS 
1: Not backward compatible to fat32 unless u use partition magic in dos mode 
2:However its damn troublesome to recover a NTFS volume incase something bad happens


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jul 10, 2004)

If you are a gamer, then converting to NTFS is an absolute must. It also does wonders for those using photoshop and CAD software. Also scandisk takes just 1/10th of time it takes in FAT32. Same for defragmenting. I say this because after using FAT32 ever since XP came out, converted to NTFS just a month ago. And I feel that NTFS is the best.


----------



## FunkyB (Jul 11, 2004)

hey thanx jak for enlightening me...i really had no idea that NTFS was so much better...and i use photoshop and CAD a lot...think i'll take the advice here and convert back to NTFS...but tell me in case of a windows corruption(am using XP) or if i need to format and re-setup my system, how do i do it. i made a xp bootable floppy but it did not work though my 98 bootable floppy worked absolutely fine. my worry is that if i am in such a situation, i'll get screwed...


----------



## #/bin/sh (Jul 11, 2004)

i with as above said by
JAK


----------



## nirubhai (Jul 11, 2004)

JAK said:
			
		

> 2:However its damn troublesome to recover a NTFS volume incase something bad happens


yea, so don't put access permissions on ur imp data folders......
if its very important, please backup!

NTFS rarely needs scandisk.....atleast i havn't seen yet scandisk running on NTFS drive,
niether it needs a defrag,
the search is faster,
its really tuned up fs 
takes a bit more space but, its worth!


----------



## JAK (Jul 11, 2004)

nirubhai said:
			
		

> JAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na Na Nirubhai....

There is no harm in settin permissions m8..Even if u format and reinstall then there is no problem accessing data which has permissions set to it. All u need to do is aquire OWNERSHIP of the data...

Simply go to  PROPERTIES = >Security =>Advance = >Owner..
Keep in Mind u need to hav ADMINISTRATIVE privilages to do that
change the owner ther nd assume control of the data......  

The problem arises only if u encrypt data.....


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jul 11, 2004)

@FunkyB - In case of windows getting corrupt, you can use the recovery console found on the Win XP boot cd. I forgot to mention another thing - there's a higher chance of programs corrupting for just no reason. One is manhunt and thief 3- installed both twice. 
@Nirubhai - Scandisk is found as "error-check" on NTFS volumes. rt. click drive>Properties>Tools>Error check.


----------



## FunkyB (Jul 11, 2004)

gamefreak14 said:
			
		

> @FunkyB - In case of windows getting corrupt, you can use the recovery console found on the Win XP boot cd. I forgot to mention another thing - there's a higher chance of programs corrupting for just no reason. One is manhunt and thief 3- installed both twice.
> @Nirubhai - Scandisk is found as "error-check" on NTFS volumes. rt. click drive>Properties>Tools>Error check.



cool...thanx mate...


----------



## casanova (Oct 8, 2004)

u can enable compression on ntfs drives. For me it saves a GB on every 7 GB


----------



## zenblue (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi guys...i have a 20GB HDD with 3 partitions- C:, D: & E:...with winxpsp2 on C: and D:&E: for storage.....after reading such a positive feedback here about NTFS file system, today i finally converted "C:" partition to NTFS using convert command, while D&E are still on FAT32...i have a few queries regarding this...pls help...

1) after converting to NTFS, i have noticed slight increase in used space on "C:"(8GB)..its gone up from 2.78GB to 2.90GB...is this normal??..

2) i had earlier changed the Indexing Service in Control panel>>Admin Tools>> Services to "Manual" from "Automatic"(to save some bootup time) as im not on network..im home user & i use dialup for interent..do i keep Indexing Service to "Manual" or do i have to change it to automatic now..?

3) when i see the properties of "C:" by right clicking>>Properties there is a tick mark at bottom of the box saying something like "Allow indexing service.........................." Do i keep it ticked?..does indexing takes up lot of HDD space for cataloging?...Also there is another Option "Compress drive to save....." shall i keep it unchecked?..can the boot partition be compressed?..

4) Does Indexing Services also includes indexing of other partitions (apart from boot partition)?..if so, how can i select what partitions to index or not?...

5)Lastly, does indexing improves the performance of system?..

Thanks..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 11, 2004)

Well... I dont recommended turning on Indexing service on. Its considered as a resource hog and usually turned on servers..


----------



## zenblue (Oct 11, 2004)

thanks @"it_waaznt_me"....so do i keep it on "disable" or "manual" it from control panel or just disable for particular folders??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 11, 2004)

My recommendation will be to Disbale it ... You can set it to Manual too ..

Btw ... You can have a great list of Service configurations here .


----------



## devilhead_satish (Oct 11, 2004)

*NTFS is slightly better*

NTFS certainly is the better one.Your apps should work faster in it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 11, 2004)

Even I disable Indexing service, I see no point of using it at home


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 11, 2004)

but in ntfs we cant access by dos, am i correct? 
 i do copy and do tweak work in dos mode....


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 11, 2004)

True, NTFS cannot be accesed by DOS, but U won't need DOS these days


----------



## allajunaki (Oct 11, 2004)

Hmm... 
Sad to see ppl still talk of DOS...
U see XP is not a Bolt-On on a Dos Chassis Platform.

My experience tells me NTFS is much better (Using it for 3 years...).
As far as Dos access is concerned.. Ur Dos applications will still run on windows Command Prompt(When u r in XP).. and ur drives will be accessible, Completly transparent. But Dos Based Disk Utilities wont work...(as they need low level access). 

Native Dos Cant work with NTFS.. That is Dos booted from a floppy.
But u dont need it as XP comes with a Rescue Prompt (Can be accessed from a XP boot CD).

So unless u use some older than my Granny Disk tool (why?) u dont have to worry about NTFS messing up ur Dos applications...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 11, 2004)

NTFS can be accessed through DOS ... There are many utilities for that ... NTFS is fault tolerant while Fat32 isnt ...

Btw have a look here .. 
*www.ntfs.com/ntfs_vs_fat.htm


----------



## teknoPhobia (Oct 12, 2004)

Home comps dont need indexing
NTFS partitions can be covered using recovery console in the XP bootup disc

big problem with NTFS...gets fragmented very fast...much faster than on a FAT32 system...at least on my machine.


----------

